# Protecting lime mortar



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

This was emailed to me today,guess I'M on their mailing list. If memory serves,several of you guys buy this stuff from Andy. You may find this information helpful.



http://www.cornishlime.co.uk/pdfs/St Astier Protecting Lime Mortars.pdf


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Good info. 

On another note Virginia limeworks has closed. I was shocked when I found out. Terrible news.

Anyone know another producer let me know.


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

Andy is local to me...I haven't heard that news yet :sad:

I'll talk to my supplier who carries his product to see what I can find out.


----------



## dakzaag (Jan 6, 2009)

What happened? Virginia Lime Works was my first stop for Lime Mortar.

This sucks big time.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Their site is down but he is conversing on the facebook page. I wish I was a couple dozen million pennyaire I would buy it and fire it up.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

According to this,they closed in July.


https://www.facebook.com/pages/Virginia-Lime-Works/261327560567141


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

Well i don't know anything about V limeworks but the advise is sound. I was wanting to start on that bridge this next few weeks but it looks ike temps might be too low. I would really like to get a decent head start before spring but if i do What will I be looking at in May. The owner wants to use NHL 5


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

dakzaag said:


> What happened? Virginia Lime Works was my first stop for Lime Mortar.
> 
> This sucks big time.





I have never used any of their product. I'M sure it was really good,possibly even wonderful. We as a group have discussed lime quite extensively on this forum. What I have gathered from the discussions, reading,and coupled up with hands on experience,all the attributes of the " propriety" lime products can be replicated with a pozzolan.........much more cost effectively.



So,as far as what happened to them,at $ 50.00 a bag,they simply priced themselves out of the market.

How could it be even remotely economically feasible to build anything when the mortar could possibly out pace the cost of the stone or brick being laid ? 


IMHO,they may of had an excellent product but needed a much better business plan.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

I will be using this company in the future http://www.limeworks.us/NHLMoreInfoPage.html


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

No $ 50.00 a bag lime from half way around the world for me. I will just keep using this or the similar products from BASF. (they are the guys that make thoro-seal):thumbup:


http://www.imerys-perfmins.com/calcined-kaolin/usa/metastar-501.html


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

We use the NHL 2, on our tuckpointing restoration jobs. Always find I gotta mix colour with it as it always comes out to bright, $20+ a bag here.


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

fjn said:


> No $ 50.00 a bag lime from half way around the world for me. I will just keep using this or the similar products from BASF. (they are the guys that make thoro-seal):thumbup:
> 
> 
> http://www.imerys-perfmins.com/calcined-kaolin/usa/metastar-501.html


How do you use that in lime mortar?


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is a pozzolan and creates an initial set at low dosings.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> How do you use that in lime mortar?





http://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S0169131711001372


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

JBM said:


> How do you use that in lime mortar?





http://www.contractortalk.com/f48/usage-metakaolins-lime-mortar-126825/


----------



## dom-mas (Nov 26, 2011)

S.U.M said:


> We use the NHL 2, on our tuckpointing restoration jobs. Always find I gotta mix colour with it as it always comes out to bright, $20+ a bag here.


What;s the brand? I was quoted $26.50 a bag for NHL5, but that was down from a little over $30 because we'll be buying quantity (my guess is 3-500 bags)

Stone showed up yesterday or today, forecast shows today was the last day above 5c/40f for the foreseeable future. \Disappointing, I was really hoping to get a start on this bad boy


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

The brand that I get is called Singleton BIrch, I believe they are an English company.


----------



## S.U.M (Apr 17, 2013)

dom-mas said:


> What;s the brand? I was quoted $26.50 a bag for NHL5, but that was down from a little over $30 because we'll be buying quantity (my guess is 3-500 bags) Stone showed up yesterday or today, forecast shows today was the last day above 5c/40f for the foreseeable future. \Disappointing, I was really hoping to get a start on this bad boy


Yeah we hit 18 today, lovely, tomorrow 3, next week -1. 
I


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Towards the bottom of this page it says to use it from 8%-48% by volume. what is the range you use it at? 

http://www.heritagelime.com/mikemetastar.htm


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

S.U.M said:


> Yeah we hit 18 today, lovely, tomorrow 3, next week -1.
> I


I don't know how you guys do it...I think our 3 to 4 month winter sucks and you guys are already freezing your olives off,...and for much longer.

I'll say a warm prayer for ya...today was almost 70 here :laughing:


----------

